# come una bilancia instabile che non sappia da quale lato pendere



## elisot84

Ciao a tutti,
leggendo un libro ho trovato questa frase:

"i loro sentimenti oscillavano come una bilancia instabile che non SAPPIA da quale lato pendere"

A me quel congiuntivo presente suona strano.. mi sapete dire se secondo voi è corretto (e perché) o se è errato (e perché)?
Grazie mille


----------



## Lituano

Salve, Elisot! Non ne sono sicuro pero` mi pare che sia una frase subordinata relativa in cui SI PUO` usare il congiuntivo. No?


----------



## elisot84

Si, si può usare il congiuntivo, ma visto che la reggente è al passato, allora non dovrebbe esserlo anche la subordinata? "sapesse"? che ne dite?


----------



## Lituano

Guarda, questa frase (per capire meglio il senso) si puo`dividere in due frasi indipendenti e cioe`: "I loro sentimenti oscilavano";  "E` una bilancia instabile che non SAPPIA da quale lato pendere". E ora com`e`? Giusto? No?


----------



## elisot84

a me suona malissimo... ora ci rifletto..


----------



## elisot84

Ho trovato: "È una bilancia instabile" è la frase principale. Quella che segue è una subordinata dichiarativa, che si costruisce con l'indicativo per esprimere certezza e con congiuntivo o condizionale per esprimere il dubbio. 

Esempio:
Ho il sospetto / che questa borsa sia falsa (principale / subordinata dichiarativa di dubbio/possibilità)
Mi sono accorto / che questa borsa è falsa (principale / subordinata dichiarativa certa)

Mi sono accorto che questa borsa sia falsa non ha senso.

Quindi "È una bilancia instabile che non sa da quale lato pendere" è corretto con l'indicativo perché non è una supposizione, ma è una cosa che sto dicendo in modo certo.

secondo me a questo punto va il presente indicativo anche nella frase da cui siamo partiti, perche non esprimo un dubbio.
Che ne dici?


----------



## luway

elisot84 said:


> Ho trovato: "È una bilancia instabile" è la frase principale. Quella che segue è una subordinata dichiarativa, che si costruisce con l'indicativo per esprimere certezza e con congiuntivo o condizionale per esprimere il dubbio.
> 
> Esempio:
> Ho il sospetto / che questa borsa sia falsa (principale / subordinata dichiarativa di dubbio/possibilità)
> Mi sono accorto / che questa borsa è falsa (principale / subordinata dichiarativa certa)
> 
> Mi sono accorto che questa borsa sia falsa non ha senso.
> 
> Quindi "È una bilancia instabile che non sa da quale lato pendere" è corretto con l'indicativo perché non è una supposizione, ma è una cosa che sto dicendo in modo certo.
> 
> secondo me a questo punto va il presente indicativo anche nella frase da cui siamo partiti, perche non esprimo un dubbio.
> Che ne dici?



Senza ragionare sulla grammatica, anch'io a orecchio avrei detto: "I loro sentimenti oscillavano come una bilancia instabile che non SA da quale lato pendere."
Non riesco a farmela suonare altrimenti


----------



## Lituano

Beh... Userei anch`io l`indicativo... E questa frase citata da te chi l`ha scritta? Uno scrittore? Lo sai, scrittori (soprattutto grandi) scrivono come vogliono. Come mi ha detto Dottoressa Vittoria Haziel - De Rienzo: "Anche i Grandi sbagliano". Saluti!


----------



## fabinn

Indicativo tutta la vita, "come una bilancia instabile che non sa da quale lato pendere"


----------



## elisot84

La frase l'ho trovata all'inizio di 1Q84 di Murakami, tradotto da Giorgio Amitrano  avevo appena cominciato a leggere e dopo poche pagine mi sono bloccato infastidito da quella frase! Anche se poi una mia collega oggi mi ha fatto pensare che potrebbe anche andare sotto un certo punto di vista.. cioè che non esiste una bilancia che non sa dove pendere, e quindi questo giustificherebbe il congiuntivo.. Cmq anche per me.. indicativo for ever! 
Grazie a tutti!!!


----------



## Sgt.Pepper

Secondo me il congiuntivo ci può stare perché si tratta comunque di un paragone non concreto, quindi in qualche modo eventuale, anche perché usa l'articolo indeterminativo. Non so se esiste una regola al riguardo, ma mi sembra che solo quando in un paragone si usa l'articolo determinativo (per riferisi a un oggetto specifico o a una categoria di oggetti), sia obbligatorio l'indicativo.  Se avesse detto "come LA bilancia che non sappia..." sarebbe suonato molto più strano. Qui è come se stesse dicendo "Immaginate una bilancia instabile che si trovi a ondeggiare non sapendo da quale lato pendere... ecco, i loro sentimenti erano così."


elisot84 said:


> Si, si può usare il congiuntivo, ma visto che  la reggente è al passato, allora non dovrebbe esserlo anche la  subordinata? "sapesse"? che ne dite?



Questo mi suonerebbe ancora più strano, perché starebbe a indicare una contemporaneità tra un'azione concreta (i sentimenti che oscillano) e una immaginaria (la bilancia che pende).


...almeno credo.


----------



## Maioneselover

> "i loro sentimenti oscillavano come una bilancia instabile che non SAPPIA da quale lato pendere"



Sul fatto che usa il presente, sono d'accordo, perchè la bilancia non sa da quale lato pendere a prescindere dal tempo, è una "generica bilancia".
Il congiuntivo, ne avrei fatto a meno, è come se rafforzasse l'idea che il paragone è possibile solo trattandosi d'una bilancia che non sa su quale lato pendere. Il suo uso, infatti, nelle relative, dà una sfumatura di limitazione, derivata dall'idea generica di eventualità del modo. Cioè, non è sicuro che esista una bilancia in questo modo. (Ma è chiaramente una supposizione questa :/)
Ribadisco che ne avrei fatto a meno, proprio perchè la frase non mi sembra si leghi perfettamente all'idea.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao elisot, 


elisot84 said:


> C*o*m*un*q*ue* anche per me.. indicativo for ever!


Ti prego di scrivere in linguaggio standard (regola 11).
Mille grazie e buon proseguimento.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mah. E come reagiremmo se la frase mancasse dell'aggettivo _instabile_? 
Ho il sospetto che forse accetteremmo tanto
"I loro sentimenti oscillavano come una bilancia che non sa da quale lato pendere"
quanto
"I loro sentimenti oscillavano come una bilancia che non sappia da quale lato pendere".

La presenza di _instabile_, al contrario, già da sola prepara il lettore/ascoltatore a un certo tipo d'aspettative, che secondo me - costituendo una "conferma" dell'instabilità, dovrebbe andare all'indicativo:
"I loro sentimenti oscillavano come una bilancia instabile che non sa da quale lato pendere".
Quest'ultima frase, tuttavia - proprio grazie alla presenza di _instabile -_ muta lo status della porzione relativa, che diventa più adornativa/attributiva che essenziale/restrittiva (e questo dovrebbe indurre a mettere una virgola a Dx di _instabile_):

"I loro sentimenti oscillavano come una bilancia instabile, che non sa da quale lato pendere"

In buona sostanza, una bilancia instabile - proprio a causa di questo suo difetto - _non sa_ da che parte pendere. 
E una bilancia _instabile_ che _non sappia_ da che parte pendere mi sembra una tautologia.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## luway

Prova del nove... cambiamo soggetti e argomento e vediamo se regge.

"Era irrequieto, come qualcuno che non sa decidersi" o "Era irrequieto, come qualcuno che non sappia decidersi"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, luw.

Temo che "essere irrequieto" non stia a "non sapersi decidere" come "essere instabile" (detto di bilancia) sta a "non saper da che parte pendere".

Forse "essere _irresoluto_" sta a "non sapersi decidere".

Ma anche così credo che la prova del nove ci darà delle delusioni - come accade peraltro anche nella realtà. 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------

